# Aren't fillers stupid?



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 13, 2019)

I thought fillers were great as they aren't permanent and no surgery with heavy side effects is included... Until I looked up the fucking prices of getting dermal fillers. 
Holy fucking shit, only getting under eye fillers is 800 Euro... And it only lasts 12 months. 
I'd need midface, nasolabial folds, forehead, gonion and most importantly under eye fillers. Ill never be able to afford this. 
COPE gone. 
I'll rather save up for surgery and have permanent results. It's way cheaper in comparison to fillers.


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Yea they’re more expensive in long term, good to try and also better for things such as giving angularity to the jaw if you have the volume already


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 13, 2019)

Fillers are great because they can be tweaked as you like, whenever you want. Once you've got plastic bolted to your face it's there unless you get it reomoved and a new one put in. They are however very expensive. Allergan has a loyalty program though so you can accumulate points to get free fillers or Botox down the line.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 13, 2019)

There's pros and cons to both fillers and implants.

Fillers are best if you want to try out a look or look better immediately because you lack the money for implants. They can also be easily removed or go away on their own. The obvious con is that you have to keep getting them so they're way more expensive in the long run. IMO they're best used to hold you over until you can actually afford the implant, which they should if you have a decent paying job. Getting fillers every year for the rest of your life is ridiculous.

Not only are implants harder to tweak but they also have a lot more downtime which can be hard to deal with if you work a job that doesn't allow for a lot of time off.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> And it only lasts 12 months.


I'm 100% sure that your undereye area will start looking like crap again wayyyyyy before 12 months.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> I'm 100% sure that your undereye area will start looking like crap again wayyyyyy before 12 months.


Agreed. I will definitely not pay for fillers. I won't have a decent enough job to get fillers twice a year so I'll have to save up for implants.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 14, 2019)

I have the feeling that guys here are just massive talkers. Under every post i read "just do some implants dude", as if its easy as going to buy a new jeans. But who really has done one of those surgeries, that need general anaesthetic and after that, you cant go to to the gym for 6 Months. Just do some research about fillers, radiesse for example is really effective, and lasts for 12-18 months.


----------



## fobos (Mar 14, 2019)

Fillers are for people who are not totally deformed


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> Fillers are for people who are not totally deformed


most people would ascend with fillers


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I have the feeling that guys here are just massive talkers. Under every post i read "just do some implants dude", as if its easy as going to buy a new jeans. But who really has done one of those surgeries, that need general anaesthetic and after that, you cant go to to the gym for 6 Months. Just do some research about fillers, radiesse for example is really effective, and lasts for 12-18 months.



Nice results, fillers are definitely the better choice if one can afford them. Any idea how much it would cost for a result similar to the second one?


----------



## fobos (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> most people would ascend with fillers


yeah but this nigga apparently needs a lot of fillers


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> yeah but this nigga apparently needs a lot of fillers


i need like half a syringe and i will ascend, i think people who need more than 1 implant or surgery should just accept their fate


----------



## fobos (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i need like half a syringe and i will ascend, i think people who need more than 1 implant or surgery should just accept their fate


Dude half a syringe is like $300 go ascend man


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> Dude half a syringe is like $300 go ascend man


im waiting for summer tbh, now im ldarring and studying, so its pointless


----------



## fobos (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> im waiting for summer tbh, now im ldarring and studying, so its pointless


do you want jawline fillers or something else


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> do you want jawline fillers or something else


just mid mandible, the whole chin


----------



## fobos (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> just mid mandible, the whole chin


tbh i could use some chin fillers too


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> tbh i could use some chin fillers too


chin fillers always ascend guys with lack of chin


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 14, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I have the feeling that guys here are just massive talkers. Under every post i read "just do some implants dude", as if its easy as going to buy a new jeans. But who really has done one of those surgeries, that need general anaesthetic and after that, you cant go to to the gym for 6 Months. Just do some research about fillers, radiesse for example is really effective, and lasts for 12-18 months.



I never said fillers don't work. These results are amazing. I'd get this done asap. But the cost to get such an improvement is in the THOUSANDS. These guys got at least 16ml. 5600 Euro for an improvement that only lasts maximum 12 months. I'd get fillers if I earned a lot, which I unfortunately never will though. So I can't spend money on fillers.


Mujahid said:


> Nice results, fillers are definitely the better choice if one can afford them. Any idea how much it would cost for a result similar to the second one?


At least 6k Euro
EDIT: I have to correct myself. I looked up the Instagram post and it says 5ml were used in the second pic. This would be slightly under 2k Euro only.


fobos said:


> yeah but this nigga apparently needs a lot of fillers


Yes but unfortunately mostly in areas where surgery is risky, so this is a dilemma. The weakest point is my under eye area and cheekbones, I'm kinda scared of having surgery right under my eye. So in this area maybe filler is preferable but regarding my jawline I'd rather get an implant than temporary fillers.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 14, 2019)

I assume someone is working on permanent fillers? What happens if you get punched?


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> This would be slightly under 2k Euro only.


Hmmm 2k for atleast 12 months, not bad, tbh. Obviously I can't afford it now, but once I'm working, I will be able to.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Hmmm 2k for atleast 12 months, not bad, tbh. Obviously I can't afford it now, but once I'm working, I will be able to.


Idk man. Wages are really low especially when starting to work. I'd be able to afford it but only if I didn't own a car and lived with my parents. Not sure if it's worth it for low wage guys


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not sure if it's worth it for low wage guys


Isn't, might as well save up for surgery.


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> chin fillers always ascend guys with lack of chin


fuark might get chin fillers


----------



## eloheepnitsif (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Hmmm 2k for atleast 12 months, not bad, tbh. Obviously I can't afford it now, but once I'm working, I will be able to.


Radiesse is eur 440 for 3ml,so less than 800 total in Netherlands. I'm sure prices in other western Europe are comparable.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 14, 2019)

eloheepnitsif said:


> Radiesse is eur 440 for 3ml,so less than 800 total in Netherlands. I'm sure prices in other western Europe are comparable.


I read on a German aesthetic page that the first ML of high quality filler is 400 Euro and for all the following MLs 300 per ml. 

How long does radiesse last?


----------



## eloheepnitsif (Mar 14, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I read on a German aesthetic page that the first ML of high quality filler is 400 Euro and for all the following MLs 300 per ml.
> 
> How long does radiesse last?


12 to 18 months.

https://faceland.nl/nieuws-en-prijsverlagingen/radiesse-actie/

Here is a Dutch page with the quoted price (page is only in dutch).


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 14, 2019)

They are working on permanent filler that is like a cement that hardens up but it's a long ways away from hitting the cosmetic market. It is only even started testing on facial trauma victims.
Fillers are expensive but far less invasive and way more easily sculpted than an implant. I will be on filler for the rest of my life. I'm budgeting 8k every year for the rest of my life.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 14, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> They are working on permanent filler that is like a cement that hardens up but it's a long ways away from hitting the cosmetic market. It is only even started testing on facial trauma victims.
> Fillers are expensive but far less invasive and way more easily sculpted than an implant. I will be on filler for the rest of my life. I'm budgeting 8k every year for the rest of my life.


What's your job? 
I couldnt save 8k a year


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 14, 2019)

I make 55k a year so 47k is pretty liveable.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 5, 2019)

Lmao chad doesnt even know what a filler is


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 5, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-fillerpill.31354/


----------



## Titbot (Aug 5, 2019)

You think filler would do the job for me , sorry for plastering my face all over the site


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 5, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/getting-filler-for-folds-fail.32508/


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 5, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I thought fillers were great as they aren't permanent and no surgery with heavy side effects is included... Until I looked up the fucking prices of getting dermal fillers.
> Holy fucking shit, only getting under eye fillers is 800 Euro... And it only lasts 12 months.
> I'd need midface, nasolabial folds, forehead, gonion and most importantly under eye fillers. Ill never be able to afford this.
> COPE gone.
> I'll rather save up for surgery and have permanent results. It's way cheaper in comparison to fillers.


lipofillers give a permanent improvement


----------



## I'mme (Dec 25, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You think filler would do the job for me , sorry for plastering my face all over the site



You need to get laser hair removal for your mid frontal hair. A straight hairline would look amazing on you.


----------



## Titbot (Dec 25, 2019)

I'mme said:


> You need to get laser hair removal for your mid frontal hair. A straight hairline would look amazing on you.


That is the least of my worries and more of a soft maxing thing


----------



## I'mme (Dec 25, 2019)

Titbot said:


> That is the least of my worries and more of a soft maxing thing


I think that would drastically change your face but whatever floats your boat man


----------

